
What Orwell discovered in the North - pepys
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/arts-and-books/what-orwell-discovered-in-the-north
======
pjc50
Anti-clickbait summary: he discovered poverty, in a severe and imminent way,
among white British people (+) living in the North of England, and this led
him to his extremely pragmatic form of democratic socialism.

The fieldwork was done in early 1936; at the end of 36 Orwell went to
Catalonia to fight for POUM against both the fascists and (eventually) the
Stalinists.

(+) This clause is relevant because he had encountered poverty before when he
was a colonial policeman in Burma.

~~~
m-j-fox
Thanks. Did you subscribe to find that out? Because it didn't seem like there
was any other way to read the article. The web has become a very aggressive
pan handler.

~~~
pjc50
The article wasn't obstructed for me (with ublock origin). But I didn't
actually read all of it properly, just skimmed it and filled in with my own
knowledge of _The Road To Wigan_ pier and Orwell's life. Only my first para is
taken from the article itself.

------
grabcocque
White Walkers?

~~~
hanoz
I think you're confusing _The North_ , i.e. the North of England, with _north
of the wall_ \- Scotland.

------
nraynaud
that page has some music and I can't find any way to disable it!

~~~
raystar
In chrome, right click on the tab and click mute.

Annoying that it is hidden though.

~~~
acgh213
I thought they had removed it entirely. thanks for this

------
ralfd
And? What did he find? What? Is that clickbait for intellectuals? I hate this
type of questions as headlines.

~~~
lucideer
I can see how this is technically a clickbait headline in its grammatical
construction, but in context it isn't really.

Think of it as "[a discussion/analysis of] what Orwell discovered in the
North", or "[pondering] what Orwell discovered in the North".

What he discovered isn't a mystery, nor is it the question. The significance
of what he discovered to him and to his then future path in life and in
writing is the topic being explored.

